# What size bed for crate



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Morning all

I'm going to be using a 36 inch crate for Bertie. I've decided to get a plastic bed for ease of cleaning etc and I will put a cushion and blanket in for him to organise himself as he so wishes lol.

Just wondering what size plastic bed I should get? It will be going at the back as I'm having a toilet area 

Thanks


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Benson was so small we just got a small puppy sized soft basket to put in crate, he only had a toilet area for a few nights, he never used it, must admit he didnt fit in the basket for very long, so now just has a big cushion that nearly fits the whole of the crate. (the small basket did only just fit in the crate, so make sure you measure dimensions as no give in plastic ones)


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Crate has arrived......not excited MUCH!!!! Whoop whoop


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooo Katie it's like Christmas xx


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I've gone for a cozy material bed that will get shredded and probably last five minutes but I'm a sucker for anything that may appear cute. 9 sleeps....eek


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Aw that looks very cosy 

We have that bed in round shape in our lounge for Theo to chill out in when he's done running around like a mad thing!


----------

